# Help! I pulled a tad that is already developing



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Info: First tad ever. Tarapoto imitator.

I've heard that if the tad was being raised by the parents and they are used to eating infertile eggs that it will not eat the fish food I will feed it. Well, the brom was dying and I had a suspicion that the tad would be in this brom, but I didn't know it until I pulled the brom and dunk it in a bucket of frog safe water at room temp. I had to tear the brom apart because it was already rotten anyway. So, now that I have this tad in a large pitcher container full of water, what should I do? Should I put it back in the tank in a canister full of water and hope the mommy finishes raising it or do I try to feed it fish food?

Let me know what you think. I would really appreciate some advice. This is my very first tad and don't want to lose him.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is a picture...

Oh, and He's moving now and acting like he's eating on the pieces of dirt floating on the water. I will try to feed fish flakes.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

What kind of tad?


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh yeah! I guess that would help wouldn't it. It's a Tarapoto imi


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's what you can do while we wait for one of the more experienced froggers post. Here's a link that explains how to setup a container for tads:
Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Tadpoles

From what I understand, you can pull the tads and raise them, or let the parents raise them. Good thing since you can't do that with pumilio - they're strictly mama's babies. I add about an inch of water to a small dish - the source of the water is from the water feature in the parents' tank. I try to scrape up some algae, then add a little java moss and a dried leaf. Indian almond leaves are called for, but I'm afraid that I don't have those, but my blue/bronze tads are still growing nicely. I don't feed them - they feed off the algae. I also place a cover over the dish, only because I have a fan going 24/7, and I don't freshen the water. My leuc tads grew up in a swamp-like tank rather than a dish and they were happy campers.

This works for me, but other hobbyists can give you better details for a tad setup. There's a really good sticky about tadpole water you should read. 

good luck!
kristi


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Question - does the tank have a water feature? It might be suitable for the tad ~

Also, have you checked for other tads? You can't put them together, but maybe you can place it nearby -


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

There are no other tads. I seriously doubt it. They just laid this clutch of 3 2 weeks ago and I've seen them caring for this egg only. 

What I ended up doing before I read the last two threads is put it in a canister with about half an inch of water and put the canister in the same spot where the brom was. I'm hoping they will continue to feed it and if not, then I am picking up some tadpole bites from petsmart tomorrow and hope that he eats those.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think mom and dad will care for him anymore. It would be cool to know about it if they did. Don't worry though. He will eat when he's hungry enough. Tad bites are a good food. I like to also grind up some quality fish flake food and mix it 50/50 with spiralina algae powder. Sprinkle just a tiny bit in. They will also eat dead melonogaster flies and drowned/drowning springtails. I'd wish you good luck, but you won't need it...you are already taking fine care of him!
Doug


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Pumilo, looks like I've just got to wait it out to see what happens.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

He should eat just fine, I wouldn't worry too much. I'd be more concerned about feeding 100% fish flakes... you'll likely get a healthier froglet if you feed a varied diet, meaty fish foods (crushed shrimp pellets, tetra micro crabs with cyclopeeze, frog/tad bites) are a good start for most frogs. Some java moss or Salvinia will give them something to hide under and nibble on between feedings, and will help keep the water clean.. a few dead leaves would help also (particularly almond, but oak or mag is better than nothing).


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I will give it a try. Stopping by petsmart tomorrow and ordering some stuff from Josh's frogs. I guess I'll be moving him back out tomorrow from his parents tank to a petri like dish.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep, look through some threads in the Breeding, Eggs, and Tadpoles section, there's some really good info in there... make sure to keep the temps near the mid 70's and you should be just fine.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, 
Imitators will raise their tads on food eggs, but they don't require them.
Like the others have said, imi tads do just fine on a fish food & spirulina diet. 
Throw some frog & tadpole bites in occasionally too.
We have always gone with Tetra brand tropical fish flakes, Tetra brand Cichlid flakes, and algae powder (spirulina or chlorella) ground up and mixed in equal parts. That is our main diet for our tads, and we will supplement with other stuff as well, but most tads are prety opportunistic feeders, and can thrive on a wide variety of foods.
Good luck. I'm sure you will do well.


----------

